# Unzufrieden im Beruf



## thysol (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe mich hier schon öfter (gut) beraten lassen und würde gerne von euch wissen was ihr für den richtigen Weg haltet. Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Dieses Jahr habe ich ein Informatik Studium erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Meine Endnote ist allerdings nicht so toll (58.33%). Ich habe genau 5 Tage nach dem ich meine Abschlussarbeit abgegeben habe angefangen als Graduate Entwickler bei einer Firma in der Finanzindustrie zu Arbeiten.  Ich arbeite jetzt dort seit über 3 Monaten. Das Problem ist das ich die Arbeit hasse und ich es nicht viel länger aushalte. Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher ob ich überhaupt die richtige Berufsentscheidung getroffen habe.  Ich habe mein Studium auch gehasst, wollte es aber schnellstmöglich zu ende bringen da ja schon einiges an Geld da rein geflossen ist und es nicht für die Katz sein sollte. Ich habe mir gedacht, sobald ich dafür bezahlt werde wird es nicht mehr so schlimm sein.  In den Sommern wo keine Uni war habe ich immer ein Praktikum bei Intel als Software Entwickler gemacht, das hat mir etwas besser gefallen. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage an euch, was soll ich tun? Ich könnte den Job wechseln, aber dann hätte ich vermutlich den gleichen Salat von vorne. Ich sehe 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Einen anderen Job nehmen im IT Sektor der mir vielleicht eher zusagt, keine Software Entwicklung! Eher sowas wie System Administation oder so. Wisst ihr welcher Job im IT Sektor mir vielleicht zusagen würde wenn mann nicht so auf Entwicklung steht? 

2.  Das gleiche wie 1 nur in einem anderen Land wie etwa das UK, Deutschland, Schweiz oder Österreich. Von der Insel habe ich so langsam die Schnauze voll, habe in Dublin studiert und arbeite jetzt in Belfast. Hier ist der Hund beerdigt. Wie schwer wäre es für mich einen Job in Deutschland zu bekommen?

3. Einen komplett anderen Beruf anvisieren. Am liebsten würde ich Zug oder LKW Fahrer werden. Ich weiss das es in Irland so gut wie unmöglich ist Zugfahrer zu werden, im UK möglich aber es gibt angeblich sehr viel Konkurrenz bei den Ausbildungsplätzen. Wie ist das in Deutschland? Ist es schwer bei der Deutschen Bahn einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen? Der Vorteil von LKW Fahrer ist das dieser Schritt wahrscheinlich relativ zügig realisierbar wäre.

Wozu würdet ihr mir raten?

mfg,
thysol


----------



## Rayken (28. Juli 2015)

*Erst mal Glückwunsch!*

Hauptsache erstmal abgeschlossen, die Note spielt eigentlich erstmal nur am Anfang eine Rolle, bei den ersten Jobs.
Mit genug Berufserfahrung rückt die Abschlussnote in den Hintergrund.

Ich habe selber die Erfahrung gemacht, das spezielle Branchen wie Versicherungen insbesondere Amerikanische
nicht so unbedingt gut sind für Informatiker. Hab mich selber da total unsicher gefühlt, keine festen Verträge und 
hauptsächlich haben die da nur externe Beschäftigt, um die bei Bedarf schnell loszuwerden.
Das Arbeitsklima war auch sehr merkwürdig, und sehr schlecht hab da auch noch ein paar Monaten gewechselt...

Hab gehört Informatiker sind in der Schweiz sehr begehrt, hatte mal ein Gespräch gehabt mit einem 
Freelancer mit dem ich bei ERGO zusammengearbeitet hab, der aus der Schweiz kam. 
Der hat abwechselnd in Deutschland und in der Schweiz gearbeitet, je 
nachdem wo man ihm mehr bezahlt hat.


Hast du dich mal bei Accenture umgeschaut? Die haben Ihren Sitz ja in Dublin.
Wäre Management Consulting was für dich?


Einen komplett anderen Beruf wie LKW Fahrer würde ich nicht empfehlen, da du ja schon ein
abgeschlossenes Studium hast, wäre schade um die Zeit, den Aufwand und das Geld.

Ich denke einfach du hast einfach nur noch nicht den richtigen Arbeitgeber gefunden, da 
würde ich den Kopf nicht so schnell in den Sand werfen.

Insbesondere Banken sind etwas altbacken, ich glaube in einer Technologiefirma oder die sich speziell
auf Beratungen spezialisiert wärst du besser aufgehoben wie sich das so anhört.


----------



## Memphys (28. Juli 2015)

thysol schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich habe mich hier schon öfter (gut) beraten lassen und würde gerne von euch wissen was ihr für den richtigen Weg haltet. Mein Problem ist folgendes:
> 
> ...



1. FiSI - Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration? Da hab ich mich zu entschlossen, weil ich auch gerne in den Bereich Informatik wollte, allerdings eben auch nicht in die (Software-)Entwicklung. Wirklich was dazu sagen kann ich aber noch nicht, da ich erst am 01.08. die Ausbildung anfange.

2. Hab mit einem ~2,5er Abi zwischen 5 Firmen wählen können für meine Ausbildung, größtenteils liefen da allerdings auch nur Graupen als Mitbewerber rum. Wenn du nicht Möglichkeit 3 nimmst würd ich das wählen, zumindest wenn dich Irland wirklich so ankotzt.

3. Das hängt dann wahrscheinlich von deinem Abi ab, LKW-Fahrer sollte keinerlei Problem sein (würde ich schätzen)


----------



## Rayken (28. Juli 2015)

FiSI wäre ja eine Ausbildung, die braucht er ja nicht mehr. Mit dem abgeschlossenen Informatik Studium könnte er in jeder Firma im IT- Support arbeiten


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Juli 2015)

Du sagst, du wolltest das Geld und die Zeit nicht verschwenden und hast das Studium deshalb (relativ erfolglos) trotzdem beendet.

Wenn du jetzt etwas gänzlich anderes tust (z.b LKW fahren) dann hast du diese Zeit praktisch komplett weggeworfen.... und das Geld.

Abgesehen davon dass du als LKW Fahrer wohl nur einen mikrigen Bruchteil von dem verdienen wirst was du als studierter in der Industrie verdienen würdest.

Ich geh mal von nem IT Kollegen aus meiner Firma und nem LKW Fahrer aus meiner Firma aus.

Dürften wohl ca. 2000€ Brutto LKW Fahrer gegen 5000€ Brutto IT SAP Betreuer sein.



Ganz ehrlich: Du arbeitest jetzt erst seit 3 Monaten richtig. Glaubst du wirklich woanders in einem anderen Job wird es leichter?
Als LKW Fahrer Stundenlang jeden Tag am Steuer sitzen, Termindruck der sich gewaschen hat. Bei Führerscheinverlust Job weg. Festanstellung? Pustekuchen.....

Mir kommt es eher so vor, als wolltest du nicht akzeptieren dass jetzt der Ernst des Lebens los geht und suchst nach Auswege die dir ein Gefühl von Freiheit vermitteln (LKW on tue Highway) oder einfach nicht anspruchsvoll sind.



Du schreibst nicht mal was dir eigentlich nicht gefällt?
Ist es zu monoton? Die Kollegen ********? Ist es zu einfach oder anspruchsvoll? Langweilig oder zu stressig? Oder kotzt es dich einfach generell an dass du arbeiten musst.....????



Ist etwas harsche geschrieben, aber bestimmt nicht böse gemeint 



Was ist denn dein genaues Problem mit deiner aktuellen Stelle?
Evtl. Lohnt sich tatsächlich die Bewerbung in einer deutschen firma. Du hast sicherlich gutes englisch und Auslandserfahrung wird immer gerne gesehen.
Evtl. Ist die Automobilindustrie etwas für dich (zulieferer, oem wäre wohl bereits etwas hoch gegriffen)


Imo ist es wichtig: bleib in deiner branche, aber wechsel das gebiet und die Firma.


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist, ob sie einen "Theoretiker" an die System Administration setzen wollen.
Das ist halt ein Ausbildungsberuf und kein akademischer.

Für Lkw-Fahrer solltest du noch gute 6000 € auf der hohen Kante haben für den Führerschein  . Und gute 6-8 Wochen (ohne Job), um den zu erwerben.


----------



## Joim (28. Juli 2015)

Zugführer oder LKW-Fahrer? Ich glaube du stellst dir das viel zu "romantisch" vor.
Besonders LKW-Fahrer zerstört doch dein ganzes Leben. Tagelang unterwegs, irgendwo neben der lauten Autobahn pennen. Richtige Freizeit, Frau, Kinder, Freunde nur am Wochenende.
Das für die nächsten 40 Jahre..., bei nicht sonderlich gutem Verdienst. Wenn du jeden Abend nach Hause "darfst", wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich fast jeden Tag die gleiche Runde drehen.

Das macht man wenn man keine großartigen anderen Möglichkeiten hat und nicht nach einem Studium.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Also LKW Fahrer ist meist ein scheiss Job.
Da hast du selten mal Glück, eine gute Stelle zu erwischen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne einen LKW Fahrer der bei einer Supermarktkette arbeitet und nach vielen Jahren verdient er ganz ok aber dafür muss er früh morgens um 3 aufstehen und ist dann Nachmittags wieder da. Klingt erstmal super aber Freizeit kannst vergessen und Freunde/Familie siehst du so auch nie wirklich.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

Das mit dem LKW etc. vergiss mal schnell wieder!

Zum Systemadministrator (ich bin übrigens einer):
Grundsätzlich bist du mit einem Informatikstudium auch dafür gerüstet.
Es gibt aber leider das Problem, dass du dafür eine gewisse Berufserfahrung + am besten diverse Zertifkate (Cisco, MS...) benötigst.
Es kommt sicherlich auch auf den Arbeitgeber an, aber als Admin hast du eine ENORME Verantwortung, wenn etwas nicht (mehr) geht, egal was, musst du das lösen --> und zwar schnell.
Jeder Ausfall, bedeutet finanziellen Verlust für dein Unternehmen......und wenn du in einer Behörde arbeitest, heißt jeder Ausfall "lange Schlangen" von frustrierten Bürgern im Gebäude....und vielleicht sogar schlechte Presse.
Auch musst du im Nachhinein damit zurecht kommen, dass kritisiert wird. 
Es kommt kein Kollege aus einer anderen Abteilung zu dir und sagt: "Mensch Herr Mustermann, die Technik und die Software haben heute wieder suuuper funktioniert!" 
eher wird es so ablaufen: "Herr Mustermann, wir haben Havarie kümmern sie sich!.......Achso wir haben nichts gemacht!"

Wenn alles läuft, du Zeit zum Planen von Projekten usw. hast, ist das ein Top-Job.
Wenn es ein wackeliges und löchriges Techniknetz ist, kann der Job zum Horror werden.


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

Ich kenn mich mit IT nicht aus, aber soweit ich weiss sucht das EMBL in Heidelberg.
Aus erster Hand weiß ich, dass der Verantwortliche dort nicht wirklich auf die Noten und Zertifikate schaut, sondern auf die Skills und ob es menschlich passt.

LKW Fahrer?
Wenn dir unsere Dispo druck macht die Termine einzuhalten, die Kunden rumtrödeln und du seit ner Woche deine Familie nicht gesehen hast wirst du anders denken.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne Einen Lockführer bei der ODEG, der ist nicht so begeistert, Verdienst ist ganz ok, aber die Arbeitszeiten sind einfach unmenschlich,

btw, mir gehts ähnlich, noch habe ich nicht das richtige gefunden, bin aber nah dran denke ich. Duales Studium abgebrochen, dann paar Monate hier arbeiten, paar Monate da arbeiten und aktuell bin ich in einer Firma die mir eigentlich recht gut gefällt.


----------



## cerbero (29. Juli 2015)

Ich schließ mich an: Lass die Finger von LKW - Fahrer. Ich kenn jetzt die Irischen Verhältnisse nicht, aber schau dir falls du wieder in D vorbeischaust die armen Kerle am (Samstag!) abend auf den Rastplätzen an, weil ihnen die Lenkzeitbegrenzung/das Sonntagsfahrverbot die Weiterfahrt vermasselt.
Erst gestern mit einem Fahrer aus dem Regionalverkehr gesprochen, der freute sich um 18:30 darüber das er erstmal 15 Minuten Lenkzeitpause einlegen musste, bevor er die ca. 15 Minuten Heimfahrt zum eigenen Abstellplatz antreten durfte. Und schummeln bei dem Kram ist mit Fahrerkarte und Digitalem Tacho nicht mehr so einfach.
LKWfahrer ist knapp über dem Level der Sklaverei, bei manchen Osteuropäischen Institutionen auch knapp drunter. Dazu dann Dinge wie Haftung für die Ladungssicherung, Überladung, Berufskraftfahrerqualifikationsgesetzte, Gefahrgutregelungen usw... Gute Jobs sind in der Branche echt selten.

Lokführer ist bei den großen Gesellschaften wie Deutsche Bahn dank Gewerkschaftseinsatz wohl erträglich bezahlt, aber die Arbeitszeiten sind sehr "Flexibel" - auch an Weihnachten fahren Züge - da bin ich aber nicht so fit.

Wenn dir dein Job bisher einfach gar nicht behagt, sprich doch erstmal mit deinem Vorgesetzten, an was es hakt. Glücklich und Alt wirst du da wohl ohnehin nicht.

Schau dich halt nach was anderem um, das kann dir keiner verbieten und wenn du was anderes findest, wechselst du halt. Allein schon das Suchen nach Alternativen kann einem die Laune verbessern.

Wenn du einfach Fernweh hast, da gabs vorige Woche einen schicken Beitrag auf SPON, der vielleicht was für dich sein könnte. IT-Experten auf Kreuzfahrt-Schiffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Atothedrian (29. Juli 2015)

Du hast im Grunde aber Spaß an Entwicklung wenn dir das Praktikum gefallen hat? Du willst aber kein Code Äffchen sein? Schon mal über IT-Projektmanagement nachgedacht. Oft sitzt dann Controller die ihre Zahlen lieben aber wenig Ahnung von der Materie haben. Wenn du gern organisierst und vllt. Lust hast dich in allen Bereichen von der Idee bis zur Implementierung der Software in ein Gesamtsystem Spaß hast würd ich da mal schauen.
Ansonsten ist es oft so das generell nach einem Studium im IT-Bereich gefragt wird bei IT Systemhäusern für Consulting,Projektmanagement oder Vertrieb da ist Theoretiker oder Fachrichtung oft nebensächlich , alles relevante wird dir in der Probezeit beigebracht. Dafür ist ja die Einarbeitung da.


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

Eben mal nachgefragt:

IT Systems Engineer
Web Developer
IT Support Engineer 

werden gesucht im EMBL.

Gute Bezahlung, keine Steuern fließend englisch ist Voraussetzung


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Juli 2015)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum abgeschlossenen Studium!

Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler gemacht. Da mir Programmieren überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht und ich zunehmend unglücklich wurde 
konnte ich nach der Ausbildung zum Glück im Ausbildungsunternehmen als Systemadministrator anfangen. Meine Aufgabengebiet ist breit gefächert.

 - Verwaltung der Benutzer und Computerkonten im Active Directory
- Durchführung und Kontrolle der Datensicherung - Livemonitoring der IT-Infrastruktur mit Nagios
- Sicherstellung des Betriebs der Server Systeme(Linux und Windows)
- Mitarbeiter Helpdesk im 1, 2 und 3 Support
- Troubleshouting und Fehleranalyse auf Serversystemen
- Administration von Linux Diensten (MySQL, Apache
Tomcat, Apache Load Balancer, Nagios, Samba,Owncloud)
- Virtualisierung mit VMWare 

So richtig Spaß macht mir das ganze auch nicht, aber das liegt wohl an der Organisation der IT Abteilung.
Man ist quasi das "Mädchen" für alles was einerseits sehr nervig ist, aber andererseits als Berufsanfänger (nun 13 Monate) 
auch gut ist um Erfahrung zu sammeln. Spezialisieren kann man sich immer noch. 

Du hast im IT Bereich sehr viele Möglichkeiten um einen Job zu finden: 

- Systemadministration
- Projektmanagment
- IT Kaufmann
- Consultant
- Support

Was für dich im Enddefekt das richtige ist musst du selber herausfinden. 
Mit deinem Studium wirst du aufjedenfall gut Chancen haben und kannst viele Dinge ausprobieren!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

Glühstrumpf zum Ticket und auf die Noten schaut irgendwann auch keiner mehr. Den Trucker würde ich mir von der Backe putzen und beim Schienentaxi ist auch nix mit Romantik. Da könnte man glatt noch die Seefahrt empfehlen wo man mit Glück wenigstens noch was von der Welt sieht mit Glück. Ich würde ja eher in der Thematik bleiben wo du die Ahnung hast bzw. den Abschluss. Wie es in Merkelland aussieht mit Stellen kann ich selber so nix sagen aber man kann ja einfach mal sein Glück versuchen


----------



## OutOfMemory (31. Juli 2015)

Es ist schwierig dir zu etwas zu raten wenn du nicht wirklich beschreibst was dich an deiner aktuellen Situation so stört. Insgesamt habe ich aber das Gefühl das "Entwicklung" da allgemein nicht deins ist. Zumindest war es ja dann bei Intel "ok". Wenn man wirklich das gefunden hat was einem Spaß macht klingt das wohl besser.  Ggf. sind deine Erwartungen aber auch an einen Job zu hoch. Immer Spaß macht das leider nicht.


----------



## KlausJir (4. August 2015)

thysol schrieb:


> Einen komplett anderen Beruf anvisieren. Am liebsten würde ich Zug oder LKW Fahrer werden. Ich weiss das es in Irland so gut wie unmöglich ist Zugfahrer zu werden, im UK möglich aber es gibt angeblich sehr viel Konkurrenz bei den Ausbildungsplätzen. Wie ist das in Deutschland? Ist es schwer bei der Deutschen Bahn einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen? Der Vorteil von LKW Fahrer ist das dieser Schritt wahrscheinlich relativ zügig realisierbar wäre.
> 
> Wozu würdet ihr mir raten?



Hallo,

also ich habe nach dem Studium längere Zeit in einer Spedition gearbeitet und daher auch viel von LKW Fahrern etc. mitbekommen. Also ich habe höchsten Respekt vor dem Job. Der Job ist oftmals sehr sehr stressig. Gerade Unfälle, Staus, kein Verständnis von Autofahrern, harte Konkurrenz durch osteuropäische Fahrer welche für einen Bruchteil des deutschen Lohnes fahren etc. Hinzu kommt oft noch der Druck Termine einzuhalten, Bußgelder, der Chef liegt den Fahrern oft im Nacken etc.

Den Beruf als LKW Fahrer muss man aus Leidenschaft machen, vor allem dann wenn man ein abgeschlossenes Studium mit sehr guten Berufsaussichten hat.

Pauschal kann man immer nur schwer Empfehlungen treffen, vor allem berufliche Empfehlungen. Wenn es wirklich dein Traum ist beispielsweise LKW Fahrer zu werden und du bereit bist am Ende des Tages mit 1500 - 2800 Euro Brutto nach Hause zu gehen und du nichts mehr im Informatik Bereich machen willst, dann würde ich es machen. Ein bekannter von mir ist ist Fahrer im Bereich der Schwertransporte. Der macht seinen Beruf voller Leidenschaft und hat einen guten Arbeitgeber. Der verdient auch nicht schlecht. Leider gibt es in der Branche aber auch ganz andere Fälle 

Hier mal eine Übersicht was man in der Branche so verdient: Berufskraftfahrer Gehalt - Was verdient ein LKW Fahrer wo?

Noch als kleiner Hinweis. Du bist erst seit kurzem in deiner Firma. Gebe der Sache doch bisschen Zeit. Zudem gibt es auch andere Arbeitgeber und völlig andere Bereiche.

Viele liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## guss (11. August 2015)

Wenn Dich der Job ankotzt, muss Du auf alle Fälle dort weg. Nichts ist schlimmer, als jeden Tag mit Bauchschmerzen zur Arbeit zu gehen. Ich habe damit selbst lange Erfahrung. 

Mit einem Informatik Studium kannst Du bestimmt etwas anfangen und wirst auch etwas finden, was Dir Spass macht. Nicht aufgeben, suchen und ruhig anfangs öfter den Job wechseln. Macht sich allerdings besser, wenn man auch mal 1, 2 Jahre irgendwo bleibt.
Wenn Entwicklung nichts für Dich ist, dann kommt vielleicht eher Consulting, Projektmanagement oder zum Einstieg auch Customer Service in Frage? 

Ich würde Dir empfehlen in der Schweiz zu suchen. Hier werden ITler wirklich gesucht und Du verdienst einfach ne Ecker besser als in Deutschland. Allerdings ist der Urlaub hier meist kürzer als in Deutschlands. Stelle Dich zum Einstieg mal auf 20 Tage Jahresurlaub ein, 25 wenn Du Glück hast.

Gute Jobsuche für die Schweiz:
https://www.jobs.ch

Auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, egal wo in der DACH Region Du arbeiten willst, ist es auf Xing ein Profil anzulegen. Zum einen gibt es dort Jobangebote/-suche, zum anderen treiben sich dort viele Recruiter rum und Du bekommst konkrete Anfragen.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du bald eine Stelle findest, wo es nicht schmerzt hin zu gehen


----------



## thysol (16. August 2015)

Danke für alle Antworten. Ich habe mich jetzt bei mehreren Stellen beworben. Ich werde dann vorerst in der IT Branche bleiben und nur die Firma wechseln, so wie ihr es mir geraten habt. Zusätzlich werde ich versuchen die Insel zu verlassen. 

Beim bewerben bin ich aber noch im Zwiespalt. Alle Bewerbungen die ich bisher gemacht habe sind generisch gehalten, das heisst ich habe das Anschreiben nicht speziell an den Job zugeschnitten. Wenn ich jede Bewerbung genau auf den Job zuschneiden würde, dann würde eine Bewerbung fast einen ganzen Tag dauern wenn ich es richtig machen wollte.  Sollte ich jetzt schon kündigen damit ich mehr Zeit habe um mich zu bewerben oder weiter machen wie jetzt und vorerst im Beruf bleiben und dafür nicht so viel Zeit für Bewerbungen haben? Ausserdem, sollte ich zu Vorstellungsgesprächen eingeladen werden müsste ich ja jedes mal dafür Urlaub nehmen, und so viel Urlaub habe ich nicht.

Ich habe jetzt übrigens einen anderen Vorgesetzten. Ich habe meinen alten Vorgesetzen nach einem Job reference (glaube das ist in Deutschland einem Arbeitszeugnis ähnlich) gefragt und er meinte es würde nicht negativ sein und das er positives zu berichten hätte. Er meinte auch das wenn ich so weiter mache wie jetzt die Probezeit bestehen würde. Die Probezeit endet im Oktober, spätestens dann möchte ich kündigen denn danach gibt es eine 2 Monate lange Kündigungsfrist. Ich habe gehört das es einfacher ist einen neuen Job zu finden wenn mann schon einen hat. Da ich jetzt eine Positive Referenz in der Tasche habe, kann ich jetzt schon kündigen?  Oder sollte ich sicherheitshalber noch dableiben? Wenn ich jetzt kündige könnte ich nach Deutschland gehen und mich dort voll und ganz auf Bewerbungen konzentrieren.


----------



## guss (17. August 2015)

Wenn Du es noch irgendwie im alten Job aushältst, dann auf keinen Fall kündigen. Möglichst immer erst kündigen, wenn man einen neuen Job hat. Du verhandelst dann einfach aus einer stärkeren Position heraus. Wenn Du arbeitslos bist, hast Du den neuen Job "nötig" und dann wird auch schon mal versucht im Gehalt zu drücken, usw.. Lass den potentiell neuen Arbeitgeber lieber im Glauben, dass Du seine Stelle nicht nötigt hast und er sich um Dich bemühen muss.

Das Anschreiben sollte schon ein wenig individuell sein. Das hast Du doch ruck zuck umformuliert. Wenn Du Dich auf eine Stellenausschreibung/Anzeige bewirbst, sollte der Bezug darauf schon klar erkennbar sein und ein paar Formulierungen daraus beinhalten. 

In der IT kannst Du Dich auch problemlos per Email bewerben. Anschreiben ist die Email, dann einen CV im PDF Format dazu und je nachdem auch gleich die Zeugnisse ebenfalls als PDF. Das geht schnell und Du kannst am Tag so viele Bewerbungen raus hauen, wie Du interessante Stellen findest.

Bei Bewerbungsgesprächen darfst Du auch ruhig eine Krankheit vortäuschen und mal blau machen. In diesem Fall ist das absolut legitim. Das geht ja sonst gar nicht anders. Wenn Du viele Gespräche hast, musst Du natürlich auch ein paar Tage Urlaub opfern. Beim Wechsel kannst Du ja dann versuchen, dass es nicht 1:1 weiter geht und Du dann vielleicht noch 2 Wochen frei hast.

Ich würde das mit der 2 Monate langen Kündigungsfrist nicht ganz so ernst nehmen. Meistens lässt sich darüber reden. Wenn Du 2 Wochen nach der Probezeit kündigst, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass Dein alter Arbeitgeber auf 2 weitere Monate besteht.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und das nötigen Quäntchen Glück bei Deiner Jobsuche.


----------

